# Ostaa



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Hi,

What cases are used with _ostaa _to indicate *where* a purchase was made?

For example:

 - *Mistä *voi ostaa kukat talvella?
 - Luulen että tori*lla*.

Is it correct? And why?


----------



## sammio

We can use either the ablative or the elative case to indicate this. A non-specific rule is that elative is used when the buying takes place indoors (_kaupa*sta*, liikkee*stä*, ostoskeskukse*sta*_) and ablative when it happens outdoors (tori*lta*, kadu*lta*). There are many exceptions though so I can't give any precise definition of how you'd be able to know when we use the ablative and when the elative. I guess you'll just have to memorise it word by word.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Kiitoksia paljon!

So the general question would be in elative (mistä?) and the answer to it either el. or ab.? Sounds easy


----------



## Hakro

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Sounds easy


This is the first time I hear somebody say so about Finnish language!


----------

